# cougar legal?



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

My all time favorite is from 1984.

Ozzy Osbourne had a show at what was then the Saginaw Civic Center (now the Dow Event Center). Apparently they were driving up M-52 and the truck that had the caged black panther he used in the show ran off the road and flipped just south of St. Charles. The cage broke open and the panther escaped.

For years the DNR tried to trap the animal, but to no avail. Rumors of pets coming up missing in the Brant area along with the typical bar stool stories of "a big black cat crossing in front of vehicles at night" become the norm.

I STILL hear people talk about recently seeing "the cat that got loose when Ozzy was here".

That cat is over 30 years old now!


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

jatc said:


> My all time favorite is from 1984.
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne had a show at what was then the Saginaw Civic Center (now the Dow Event Center). Apparently they were driving up M-52 and the truck that had the caged black panther he used in the show ran off the road and flipped just south of St. Charles. The cage broke open and the panther escaped.
> 
> ...


It probably partied with Ozzy and know nothing can kill it


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

I saw a couple bald eagles near St Charles just the other day, wish I would have known season was open. Will keep my eyes peeled for the cougar!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There are a couple of them in Mackinac county, good luck.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds like cabin fever has taken hold of everyone.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Wolverick said:


> Sounds like cabin fever has taken hold of everyone.


nothing amuses me more on this site than a good argument about existence of cougars. I remember on a couple yrs ago where a guy photoshopped a trail came pic to show a cougar stalking a fawn at a feeder......then he posted another of himself on all fours stalking the couger. funny stuff.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------

